# What is the best way of losing body fat?



## Tazdevil (Aug 17, 2004)

What is the best way to get body fat down? I was going to try a diet which is based on eating low Glycemic index (GI) food. My body fat is approximately 14% I want to get it down to 8-10% I would definatly be a lot lighter for my canoe racing. At the moment I am bout 88kg and i really need to be closer to 70kg which I want to do in the next few months without losing strenth.

I was planning to eat fruit a lot of pasta and rice as well as lots of vegatables with sensibleammounts of low fat protein. if I get hungry then I would snack on fruit & yogart.

breakfast - fruit / porridge

lunch - baked potato with beans

Training 1.5/2 hours sessions

Dinner - large pasta meal with meat.

If I am hungry I can snack on fruit, protein shakes (low sugar).

what do you think?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You need more meals. Smaller meals more frequently is the key to fat loss.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Drop the pasta all together if you are dieting.

Eat fruits in the morning then vegetables in the afternoon.

Up the protein and eat 5-7 small meals a day.

You are only getting protein in one of your 3 meals the first two meals are carbs.

If you are at 14% right now and want to get down you either have a fast metabolism or you do alot of evercise or both.

Drop the carbs and add protein and you will lose no problem. Remember to eat more often using less amounts.

The body will see this as it is getting too much food and speed up the metabolism.


----------



## Tazdevil (Aug 17, 2004)

Sounds like good advice but dropping pasta is going to be a hard one to get my head around. I have had 'eat as much pasta as possible' drummed into me as far back as I can remember!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pasta is deadly for me! its the only food i've found that really increses BF on me, i stay well clear of it now anything starchy is a killer


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

Pasta's a bitch for bodyfat. Do some high intensity interval training before breakie. Moderate intensity don't do much for me.

If that fails go down the butchers and ask him if you can use his bacon slicer for a few minutes


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

40% carbs 30% protein 30% fat. This is calories. Then for your carbs choose the low G.I. carbs and you will loose bf.. All bodybuilders when getting ready for a contest cut carbs......period. I got a buddy right now all he eats is fish and brocolli. Even for breakfast...................he looks good. You did ask


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

I would go with 50% protein 30% fats 20% carbs,carbs from fruit and veg as stated above.

And train FAST dont do cardio just go for it hammer and tong in the gym with 20 secs rest between sets,that way you keep the muscles pumped and full of that lovely energy feeding blood.


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

nice advice there cookie, so say for the likes of me decided to cut then u rec me speeding up my weights workout and making it more intense and leave the cardio ??


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Sure would mr t,it worked for arnold and co,so why not know,all cardio does is eat away at muscle tissue,imo,if you want to do any type of cardio just do interval sprints for 5-10minutes at the max.


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

good man, i like that, any word of your book mate, u biohazard guys walk the walk cause u have been there done that, myu diet as past 4 weeks has been as little pro shakes as poss and i not joking in 4 weeks i do notice a big diff...


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

less shakes alot more solid foods...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks,

Book wise its still in the pipeline hit a bit of writers block plus I have a couple of other things planned for the next 2-3 months,but been ill recently so trying not to do too much at the moment.

Shakes have their place but solid food is best,but if somebody is struggling to add mass then I do recomend having a shake with each and every meal to help push the body a little in the right direction and make sure that your getting all the right aminos in the right order etc,if money is tight just have a good old glass of moo juice or bovril


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

dont forget that the old timers used to train twice a day, up to seven days per week!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

And drank beer and wine post work outs............lol


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

To be honest, i find just by increasing the cardio i do and cutting back on my fat in take a bit, i soon loose the body fat. Earlier this year i lost about 20lb in 8 weeks just by doing exactly this. I didnt bother counting every calorie, trying any fad diets, or even looking at the gi value of the food i ate.


----------



## Tazdevil (Aug 17, 2004)

whats wrong with training twice a day, if you have the time that is?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Some people have diffrent metabolisms and some need to watch what they eat and others dont.

What applies for one does not apply for all.

If you have a hard time losing weight then you have to use an approach geared twards that. A bit of trial and error will refine your dieting needs.

If you want to learn how to diet then pick somebody with similar body types and lifestyles then model after them. This success can be monitored and measured. If it works then stick with that.

But, I can say that what works for my twin brother works for me, and visa versa.


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

hackskii said:


> If you are at 14% right now and want to get down you either have a fast metabolism or you do alot of evercise or both.


Hi Mate - I don't get that. I am 14.5% body fat at the moment, and I don't do enough cardio really (hate it). 

What is the normal bf for the average male?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Depends on the age.

about 14-17% would be ok.

The older you are the higher potentially it could be.

Here is a body fat calculator. It is just ballpark and only for refrence.

http://www.stevenscreek.com/goodies/pi.shtml


----------

